# Barnsdale Tunnel, South Yorkshire - Mar '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Barnsdale Tunnel was on the Barnsley-Hull Line and was opened 20th July 1885. It was built close to the Wrangbrook junction close to Barnsdale Bar. The is water cascading down in the eastern portal causing flooding about a foot deep.
After opening in 1885 it closed officially in 1959 with the line, but it had no regular traffic for 18 months prior. There was a set of buffers in the western front, as part of a headshut, until 1967. To the western portal the is a series of concrete beams stopping vehicles from driving through the tunnel, there some to the eastern portal but they removed after being repeatedly rammed by cars and people damage them with power tools. These were removed in the late 90s as it was considered safer not to bother. There are 3 air shafts but all are capped.


Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Nice one! That last shot is a winner! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

